

One Time Passwords coming for World of Warcraft - jmatt
http://eu.blizzard.com/en/press/080626-ba.html

======
bayareaguy
These are pretty cheap. I wonder if they could be repurposed for use with
s/key in general.

------
jfornear
Sounds like a solution to keyloggers, but why charge?

